# Classifieds



## derosa (17 Aug 2007)

Any chance of dividing the classifieds into separate "For Sale" and "Wanted" sections please? I reckon it would make for an easier read.


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2007)

Good idea. Have a look in Classifieds now


----------



## derosa (18 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> Good idea. Have a look in Classifieds now



Blimey, that was quick 
Much better - many thanks!


----------



## Maz (30 Aug 2007)

Admin...please don't go down the same route as BikeRadar...they've got 2separate categories for 'for sale', 'Road' and 'MTB'.
What if you've got a bike for sale that doesn't fit into either category?!


----------



## Shaun (31 Aug 2007)

No worries, I think Classifieds are just fine as they are


----------

